# "Feel it" Test Cyp



## D.Webb (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok so I have been reading around and people saying "I don't feel it, it's been a week" etc. Then people countering that they need to wait 4 to 5 weeks. I used to have a source that provided medical Test C straight from the hospital. A hour or less after pinning I would have a slight heart rate increases, felt a little warm, over all a feeling similar to an adrenaline rush that would last a hour or two. I gained 30 lbs in a month. So I guess my question is what "Feel" do you have to wait 5 week for.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2014)

Your full of shit!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2014)

sorry, I have to comment on this...I have had a script for test p and cyp and it is no different than a good ugl when it comes to the time frame of kicking in as far as I have ever experienced and an hour or two just isn't going to cut it or 30 lbs in a month....something fishy about that. I would need to see some serious proof from anyone that would claim this.

I have seen some say that their NPP has kicked in within a couple of injections...as much as I want to believe you and them, I cannot because I have to go by my own experiences.


----------



## D.Webb (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my experience. My source was banging a nurse. I mean I have only done test C and done a decent amount. It was 250. Don't get me wrong I hate needles that could be the heart rate, and shyt everything could have been a mental. I just am curios what every one means by feel it's kinda vague. Can't figure out how to post pictures from my phone but I added them to my into and will when I get home. I pinned 250mg twice a week.


----------



## nastyNate (Dec 3, 2014)

steroids don't work this way, ever. Doesn't matter if it comes from a pharmacy or jose's bathroom lab. you can shoot up straight no ester test suspension and feel nothing. Don't be susceptible to these placebo bullshit stories people tell. Tren has this reputation that two days after you shoot it you are at risk for killing your grandmother and ****ing your dog. negative amigo, you are just a crazy ****er


----------



## D.Webb (Dec 3, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> steroids don't work this way, ever. Doesn't matter if it comes from a pharmacy or jose's bathroom lab. you can shoot up straight no ester test suspension and feel nothing. Don't be susceptible to these placebo bullshit stories people tell. Tren has this reputation that two days after you shoot it you are at risk for killing your grandmother and ****ing your dog. negative amigo, you are just a crazy ****er


Thanks. I went a while with out using and got a new source and didn't have the same feeling I assumed it was bunk (guy also vanished after my first purchase). I definitely am a novice. I am willing and open to the idea/fact I was having a placebo reaction. Next time I will be all the wiser.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2014)

TNE is as close as I can get to that. Or methyltrienelone. That shit made my brain feel like it was on fire.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> steroids don't work this way, ever. Doesn't matter if it comes from a pharmacy or jose's bathroom lab. you can shoot up straight no ester test suspension and feel nothing. Don't be susceptible to these placebo bullshit stories people tell. Tren has this reputation that two days after you shoot it you are at risk for killing your grandmother and ****ing your dog. negative amigo, you are just a crazy ****er



lol, oh shit...forgot I did a few decent high doses of TNE and ............................nothing!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2014)

30 pounds in a month...whats your secret?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> TNE is as close as I can get to that. Or methyltrienelone. That shit made my brain feel like it was on fire.


Agree with the TNE. only gear I have had a "feeling" after injecting.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> 30 pounds in a month...whats your secret?


Come son you know how...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 3, 2014)

Are u the same guy that added an inch to his arms after every arm workout?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know, I get a raging boner after every pin.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2014)

What you're likely feeling is either placebo, a vasovagal response, or anxiety.


----------



## D.Webb (Dec 3, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> 30 pounds in a month...whats your secret?


Genetics? I ate 2 big ass burritos and a protein shake every meal. I would feel like throwing up each meal, I would be so stuffed. Other than that my work out Program seemed to work well.  


ECKSRATED said:


> Are u the same guy that added an inch to his arms after every arm workout?


No, never measured my arms just my weight and BF 

I started at 160lbs and at the end of week three weighed in at 190, Then went on a cutting cycle still test C were I was running between 14/15 to 28/30 miles each weekend. I got down to 170 and 7.7% BF cant remeber how long that took.


----------



## Magical (Dec 3, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I don't know, I get a raging boner after every pin.



Do you pin cialis?


----------



## bugman (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah.  I've never felt anything.  Just a sense of well being and an overwhelming urge to have sex. Or hump a couch if Mrs bug wasn't around.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2014)

Magical said:


> Do you pin cialis?



Haha I just love pinning the sauce. Gets me so damn excited! Lol can't help it


----------



## mickems (Dec 3, 2014)

when first pinning, heart rate increases rapidly and you "feel it" because you're so damn excited to finally be on cycle again. =anxiety attack.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 3, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Haha I just love pinning the sauce. Gets me so damn excited! Lol can't help it



And POB calls me a junkie. lol


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 3, 2014)

there is no such ****ing drug that would make you gain 30lbs of muscle in a month. Especially some "magic" test cyp you got from your friend!

I have ran every single type of HG test there is on the market. Test is ****ing TEST as long as it is real. If its pure, it is PURE. Drugs are not brand specific. It is what is inside those bottles.

And guess what. After all my years of using steroids, I realized that UGL can be 98-100% pure, If the raws were pure, and the UGL is HONEST.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 4, 2014)

I've heard that acid can make penguins in a matter of minutes. So maybe he decided to become vegan and have a mushroom sandwich -  and "ta da!" Willie Nelson seems to like them without bread though.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 4, 2014)

well looks like we lost another one........................................


----------



## Magical (Dec 4, 2014)

Jenner said:


> well looks like we lost another one........................................



This one was lost before it started Jen


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 4, 2014)

I love ESTERLESS tren and test.

Felt nothing different while on. No matter the dose. 1 night was had during the esterless tren. Only 1. Legit chef.

Got shredded and bigger.

Now orals=lethargy after 3 week mark.

**** orals.


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2014)

I gained 16 pounds after three months and only 12 of it was lean tissue according to the Bod Pod. His pharmacy test must be better than my pharmacy test!


----------



## Get Some (Dec 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Come son you know how...


----------



## Get Some (Dec 6, 2014)

And for the record, the best I have ever achieved in a 4 week span is 25 lbs of GAINZZZ. Kept most of it too, but was bordering on abuse by my standards, haha:

100mg dbol daily
150mg drol daily
100mg TNE EOD
700mg Test Prop EW

I grow like a weed on very little test and dbol, but the fact that I was taking all of that shit while also consuming about 6,000 calories daily and managed to gain 25 lbs in a 30 day period, tells me that the other guy's story is pure bullshit. I don't care if he was using 2 grams of test c weekly. It's simply not a long enough amount of time to gain that much weight (without having it be fat) on a long ester test without the help of orals. 

BTW, when you "feel it" is irrelevant to the people who actually care about bodybuilding. If you want to "feel something" then get some dbol. It's when you start to notice changes in your body that you will know the test is really working for you. There is no set time as it varies from person to person and even cycle to cycle for each individual. I've run cycles where I felt like the test was working well at week 4 and another where I felt like I wasn't kicking into overdrive for about 2 months. The difference was likely the variance in diet and training between cycles. 

The point is, I wish people would stop asking these questions about when they can feel something or when they can expect it to kick in. It's not crack, it's a hormone. Realize that you are suppressing the natural production of testosterone in your body and raising your overall levels by replacing it with exogenous hormone. That does not happen overnight. Furthermore, just shut the fukk up already. Those of you that know me, I'm normally very calm. But shit like this pisses me off. I get that all newbs are clueless, but what I have a problem with is that we are now living in the "entitled" generation. Back in the day, people used to do things for each other because they were nice and wanted to help. Now everyone wants a fukkin handout. Go find the info yourself and sound informed when you ask questions. Go on a job interview and ask how to perform the duties of the position you are applying for without any previous experience and see how that goes for you.


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd loved to pin cialis lol


----------



## shenky (Dec 13, 2014)

Get Some said:


> And for the record, the best I have ever achieved in a 4 week span is 25 lbs of GAINZZZ. Kept most of it too, but was bordering on abuse by my standards, haha:
> 
> 100mg dbol daily
> 150mg drol daily
> ...




That cycle sounds amazing.


----------



## theboss (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree with everyone else


----------

